# My Mcleay River Turtlesp



## Phillip (Aug 26, 2015)

Please help
I have 2 Mcleay River turtles that are almost 2 years old. Just recently one of them has been looking not quite right. One of them seems very aggressive and wont leave the not quite right one alone. The aggro one is in very good condition and the other one has white bits on the very edge of its shell and does spend quite some time on the dock during the day. I have had the water checked and am very vigilant with water changes and also check the water weekly. When I get more food I get the water checked as well just to be sure. I am not sure what sex they are and I have asked at the pet shop and all I get is that one is more dominant that the other and they are probably males!!!!!
Has any body had a similar situation? My thoughts are that if I do nothing the aggro one will just keep being aggro until the other one dies.
Please help if you can.

Phil


----------



## Amazing Amazon (Aug 28, 2015)

What size tank are they in? The should be now in at least a 5x2x2


----------



## Andiroo (Aug 29, 2015)

Phil,
You're right, the agro will get worse...or at least continue. 
The cause of the white spots is a mystery, but is most likely why the aggressive turtle is behaving that way. Sometimes it's not so much aggression but instinctive feeding behaviour because it is smelling an open wound.
The turtles that is unwell needs to be fixed. Are you able to take a clear photo of the white spots on the shell?
A large tank, as mentioned and plenty of hiding spots is a good idea, I would also feed them one at a time to ensure the weaker turtle is getting a decent share of food.

Lot's of possible causes and remedies, but hard to know how to advise without seeing the situation first hand.

Andrew


----------



## briansworms (Aug 30, 2015)

You may need to think about permanent separation.


----------

